# Passenger from hell threatens to accuse Uber driver of rape



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

So glad he had a dash cam!!

http://nyp.st/2nN7JSW

I really need to get one.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

That's females for you


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

Bart McCoy said:


> That's females for you


Ghetto ratchet females!!


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

bmore4now said:


> http://nyp.st/2nN7JSW
> 
> These low low fares brings all the roaches out to ride!! So glad he had a dash cam!!
> 
> I really need to get one.


I've been doing this all wrong! I know not to provide water, gum, mints, and aux cord but dammit I've be letting them entitled pax use my phone chargers. Time to put those away too.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Driver handled it well,


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

Aztek98 said:


> Driver handled it well,


Thanks to the dash cam!! It could have been a nightmare for him. Legally and professionally. He would have got instantly deactivated if she would have complained.


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/foul-mouthed-passenger-banned-uber-graphic-article-1.3027201

A follow up


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks for the follow up. Glad she was banned. She needs to be arrrsted.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

But did the driver get deactivated for not owning a charging cable for every model of phone a passenger might need?


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

WeirdBob said:


> But did the driver get deactivated for not owning a charging cable for every model of phone a passenger might need?


Huh?? Why would he?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

bmore4now said:


> Huh?? Why would he?


Because it's Uber, and it's always the driver's fault.


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

You have a point there.....


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

This is why I carry a shovel in the trunk and have quick access to a remote area.


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

Another update....
"
The man, whose name is still a mystery, posted the clip on YouTube on Friday, saying Uber had gifted him with a lifetime supply of phone chargers after the enraged passenger complained about him not having one.

"I bet I will never have a problem for not having a charger anymore," the driver said, smiling as he pours out his new goodies.

"You cans see over here - all kinds of chargers, man. iPhone, Samsung, auxiliary cords &#8230; everything."

Uber also apparently wants to give him a bonus to make things right."

"The company was going to give me some type amount of money," he said, declining to reveal the sum.

The man recalled meeting with Uber on Friday to discuss the ride, which took place Monday.

"I just came from the Uber office right now because I had to go there to explain

http://nyp.st/2oP6Ihc


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver (Feb 26, 2017)

This is why I tell everyone to use dashcams. Everyone!


----------



## Jacob THE DRIVER (Dec 4, 2016)

bmore4now said:


> http://nyp.st/2nN7JSW
> 
> These low low fares brings all the roaches out to ride!! So glad he had a dash cam!!
> 
> I really need to get one.


The sad thing is if it wasnt for the dash cam he would have gotten arrested charged and she would have gotten away with false allegations.


----------



## Capt.Uber (Jan 11, 2017)

Jacob THE DRIVER said:


> The sad thing is if it wasnt for the dash cam he would have gotten arrested charged and she would have gotten away with false allegations.


A true hero


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

bmore4now said:


> Uber also apparently wants to give him a bonus to make things right."


Prolly a coupon for a free drink at gas station


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver (Feb 26, 2017)

Gooberlifturwallet said:


> This is why I carry a shovel in the trunk and have quick access to a remote area.
> View attachment 110911


This image is classic.... LOL Travis Bickle on the hunt!


----------



## UberwithStuber (Jan 18, 2017)

That lady is crazy. Driver was awesome! Loved his rant once got out of car.


----------



## Jbstevens88 (Dec 22, 2016)

She should be banned from ALL platforms. Not just Uber


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

AliciaLyftdriver said:


> This is why I tell everyone to use dashcams. Everyone!


True. But even without one, once it starts escalating grab your phone and start recording.


----------



## Lyphter (Jun 22, 2016)

This is why I really hate living in a "dual consent" state. I'm afraid telling pax that they're being recorded as soon as they get in, or putting up a sign telling them so, will cause my ratings to plummet. if I have a passenger from hell and I decide to start recording for my own safety, I just have to say out loud that I've started recording and they can't sue me for violating their privacy, right?


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

You have the right to record anything. You can walk down the street recording and no one can say a thing. The only problem is when you are doing it for money. If do it for a reality TV show or you have a YouTube channel that makes money, you have to get a release.

If you have a passive camera that records everyone and records over old video, you don't even have to tell them it is there. If a situation occurs, it is good to mention it so it is recorded that the person knew they were being recorded and continued, but it is not required. It is just something that a lawyer would thank you for doing later.

When you go to a gas station there are cameras all over. When was the last time they told you that you were being recorded? Sometimes they post a sign. You can do that.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> That's females for you


Not all females are like that.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CelebDriver said:


> You have the right to record anything. You can walk down the street recording and no one can say a thing. The only problem is when you are doing it for money. If do it for a reality TV show or you have a YouTube channel that makes money, you have to get a release.
> 
> If you have a passive camera that records everyone and records over old video, you don't even have to tell them it is there. If a situation occurs, it is good to mention it so it is recorded that the person knew they were being recorded and continued, but it is not required. It is just something that a lawyer would thank you for doing later.
> 
> When you go to a gas station there are cameras all over. When was the last time they told you that you were being recorded? Sometimes they post a sign. You can do that.


This is not accurate. Don't post information as facts if you're just guessing.
You DO have to tell them. They need to be aware. When you go to a store and there are cameras recording, they are in plain view. They cannot be hidden.
If you have a camera in your car, even if it's not hidden, a pax might not notice it. If they don't notice it, then they cannot legally be recorded.
This is why when you call any company, the recording will always tell you that your conversation might be monitored or recorded.



CelebDriver said:


> You have the right to record anything. You can walk down the street recording and no one can say a thing.


This is not the same as recording in your car, house or any private place where a person has a right to expect privacy. In the street they don't have that right.


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> This is not accurate. Don't post information as facts if you're just guessing.


I am not guessing. I am a filmmaker and TV commercial producer. I can film anything. If I use it, that is when it becomes a problem.



> This is why when you call any company, the recording will always tell you that your conversation might be monitored or recorded.


This is because they are using it for business purposes. The issue is not recording. It is what are you going to do with the recording.

Did you ever see a show "Taxicab Confessions"? They recorded people without their permission and got releases afterwards. Some people would not sign the releases. But no one was told they were being recorded until after it was over.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CelebDriver said:


> I am not guessing. I am a filmmaker and TV commercial producer. I can film anything. If I use it, that is when it becomes a problem.
> 
> This is because they are using it for business purposes. The issue is not recording. It is what are you going to do with the recording.
> 
> Did you ever see a show "Taxicab Confessions"? They recorded people without their permission and got releases afterwards. Some people would not sign the releases. But no one was told they were being recorded until after it was over.


You said it yourself, if you use it is when it becomes a problem. Why would we have cameras in our vehicle? For evidence if something happens. You can't tell them that everything was recorded after the fact. It wouldn't be admissable. They need to know before. Otherwise our video is worthless. We might prove we were right, but get sued in return.

Taxi cab confessions is another good example to support that they need to know. Because of course anyone can secretly record anyone else. But HBO had to get them to consent in order to show it on TV. I guarantee you that not a single episode was shown when the people didn't sign a consent. Had they known the camera was there from the beginning, the consent wouldn't be needed.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> That's females for you


Not all of us



Cableguynoe said:


> You said it yourself, if you use it is when it becomes a problem. Why would we have cameras in our vehicle? For evidence if something happens. You can't tell them that everything was recorded after the fact. It wouldn't be admissable. They need to know before. Otherwise our video is worthless. We might prove we were right, but get sued in return.
> 
> Taxi cab confessions is another good example to support that they need to know. Because of course anyone can secretly record anyone else. But HBO had to get them to consent in order to show it on TV. I guarantee you that not a single episode was shown when the people didn't sign a consent. Had they known the camera was there from the beginning, the consent wouldn't be needed.


It's your property so they don't need to know.Its the "sound" portion that can be a conflict.Thats why many businesses/homes/facilities have "hidden cameras" to catch suspected employees/individuals (ends up on the news)


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

luvgurl22 said:


> Not all of us
> 
> It's your property so they don't need to know.Its the "sound" portion that can be a conflict.Thats why many businesses/homes/facilities have "hidden cameras" to catch suspected employees/individuals (ends up on the news)


You're half right. It's your property, so yes you can record. It's your right. But it's their right to know they are being recorded.
Think of it like this: My bedroom is my property. So I don't need to tell you if I invite you in to play and have recording devices at multiple locations recording every steaming second?


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

bmore4now said:


> Another update....
> "
> The man, whose name is still a mystery, posted the clip on YouTube on Friday, saying Uber had gifted him with a lifetime supply of phone chargers after the enraged passenger complained about him not having one.
> 
> ...


but what about when the chargers change like apple did with the lightning cable? Does he get new ones for life?


----------



## DSB (Dec 4, 2016)

bmore4now said:


> So glad he had a dash cam!!
> 
> http://nyp.st/2nN7JSW
> 
> I really need to get one.


She needs to be ineligible to ride with Uber from now on.  Yuck.



bmore4now said:


> So glad he had a dash cam!!
> 
> http://nyp.st/2nN7JSW
> 
> I really need to get one.


He put up with that about 7 minutes longer than I would have...



Cableguynoe said:


> This is not accurate. Don't post information as facts if you're just guessing.
> You DO have to tell them. They need to be aware. When you go to a store and there are cameras recording, they are in plain view. They cannot be hidden.
> If you have a camera in your car, even if it's not hidden, a pax might not notice it. If they don't notice it, then they cannot legally be recorded.
> This is why when you call any company, the recording will always tell you that your conversation might be monitored or recorded.
> ...


A person in my car has no right to expect privacy - I am a stranger to them, and vice-versa...


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You said it yourself, if you use it is when it becomes a problem. Why would we have cameras in our vehicle? For evidence if something happens. You can't tell them that everything was recorded after the fact. It wouldn't be admissable. They need to know before. Otherwise our video is worthless. We might prove we were right, but get sued in return.


You need to take your own advice and not give advice when you don't know. It would be admissible if the dispute is about what happened in the car. If it was about something else (them admitting to a drug deal or murder) then it would not be admissible.

You can get sued for anything a lawyer is willing to do the paperwork for. Avoiding a suit is like avoiding cancer, it isn't up to you. You can try but it is up to other people.

Having a camera is saving people's careers. Everyone should have one that can afford one. To me it is as important as a safety belt. I probably won't ever need it but if I do, there is no warning.

You must be a lot of fun at Disneyland running around and notifying everyone that you are taking pictures and filming video.



DSB said:


> A person in my car has no right to expect privacy - I am a stranger to them, and vice-versa...


They have a right that you will not use their image and words for profit without signing a release.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

bmore4now said:


> So glad he had a dash cam!!
> 
> http://nyp.st/2nN7JSW
> 
> I really need to get one.


He didn't record this with a dashcam..... he recorded this all with his phone! I hope he sees how important a dashcam is now. Maybe with the extra 'bonus' Uber gave him, he'll buy one now!


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> This is not accurate. Don't post information as facts if you're just guessing.
> You DO have to tell them. They need to be aware. When you go to a store and there are cameras recording, they are in plain view. They cannot be hidden.
> If you have a camera in your car, even if it's not hidden, a pax might not notice it. If they don't notice it, then they cannot legally be recorded.
> This is why when you call any company, the recording will always tell you that your conversation might be monitored or recorded


What about google? They spy on everything. Even our own government says theres no privacy
FBI Director James Comey warned that Americans should not have expectations of "absoluteprivacy," adding that he planned to finish his term leading the FBI. "There is no such thing as absolute privacy in America


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CelebDriver said:


> You must be a lot of fun at Disneyland running around and notifying everyone that you are taking pictures and filming video.
> 
> .


Now you either don't understand what I was saying or like twisting things. I understand anyone can record anyone at any point. If you want to have a hidden cam in your car for your own personal reasons, maybe you want to remember every pax, go ahead. Aint gonna hurt no one.
What I'm saying is worse case scenario. Because that is in fact why every recommends uber drivers get dash cams, right? For when something terrible happens and you need proof of what took place.



DSB said:


> A person in my car has no right to expect privacy - I am a stranger to them, and vice-versa...


This is not a hitch hiker you picked up. They are paying for a service. Of course they have rights, regardless of how little they are paying. They are in fact paying.


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> He didn't record this with a dashcam..... he recorded this all with his phone! I hope he sees how important a dashcam is now. Maybe with the extra 'bonus' Uber gave him, he'll buy one now!


what bonus?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

ATLrider said:


> *what bonus?*





bmore4now said:


> Another update....
> "
> The man, whose name is still a mystery, posted the clip on YouTube on Friday, saying Uber had gifted him with a lifetime supply of phone chargers after the enraged passenger complained about him not having one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

I would've called the cops and given her what she wanted. They would've given her a rideshare ride of a different sort. Right to jail where people like her belong! He was so patient and a true gentleman and she was another example of an truly ugly racist snowflake. No lady that's for sure.


----------



## Kiwitrains (May 21, 2016)

How was that in the USA when the car was right hand drive or do you have some right hand drive cars there.


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

Geno71 said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/foul-mouthed-passenger-banned-uber-graphic-article-1.3027201
> 
> A follow up


"The rider's account has been banned and Uber is looking into this incident," Usually when they say that the word they use is driver. Good job Uber



Jermin8r89 said:


> Prolly a coupon for a free drink at gas station


15% off at the cafeteria in the Uber office


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Jacob THE DRIVER said:


> The sad thing is if it wasnt for the dash cam he would have gotten arrested charged and she would have gotten away with false allegations.


No she wouldn't have gotten away because when you claim someone raped you they have to use the rape kit on you. He could be arrested sure but wouldn't be convicted and then he would sue her.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Tony73 said:


> No she wouldn't have gotten away because when you claim someone raped you they have to use the rape kit on you. He could be arrested sure but wouldn't be convicted and then he would sue her.


I wonder what Uber would do temporarily deactivate him til the facts come out?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Kiwitrains said:


> How was that in the USA when the car was right hand drive or do you have some right hand drive cars there.


I believe it's just the video camera flipping it.

I really hope this woman is humiliated with everyone knowing what a [email protected]&# she is. 
And hope she found out the driver might be/or did get some bonus from UBER. He's better off now thanks to her stupidity.



Tony73 said:


> No she wouldn't have gotten away because when you claim someone raped you they have to use the rape kit on you. He could be arrested sure but wouldn't be convicted and then he would sue her.


Well she might have twisted it to attempted to rape her. Either way, I can't imagine how terrible it would be just to be accused, even if truth comes out in the end. There will always be some that wonder "what if he did?"


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

bmore4now said:


> So glad he had a dash cam!!
> 
> http://nyp.st/2nN7JSW
> 
> I really need to get one.


haaa...I love the last minute ...stupid bronx *****...


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

bmore4now said:


> Huh?? Why would he?


It was a rhetorical question


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I believe it's just the video camera flipping it.
> 
> I really hope this woman is humiliated with everyone knowing what a [email protected]&# she is.
> And hope she found out the driver might be/or did get some bonus from UBER. He's better off now thanks to her stupidity.
> ...


Nobody wants that *****. She made it pretty clear she's a sad piece of shit.


----------



## Kiwitrains (May 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I believe it's just the video camera flipping it.
> 
> I really hope this woman is humiliated with everyone knowing what a [email protected]&# she is.
> And hope she found out the driver might be/or did get some bonus from UBER. He's better off now thanks to her stupidity.
> ...


Video flipping it, thats clever


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Gooberlifturwallet said:


> This is why I carry a shovel in the trunk and have quick access to a remote area.
> View attachment 110911


_*BWAHAHAHA! *_



bmore4now said:


> Another update....
> "
> The man, whose name is still a mystery, posted the clip on YouTube on Friday, saying Uber had gifted him with a lifetime supply of phone chargers after the enraged passenger complained about him not having one.
> 
> ...


. . . And to think . . . has this not been caught on a dashcam, he'd be 86'ed right now!!


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

bmore4now said:


> Ghetto ratchet females!!


Hood Rat


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

bmore4now said:


> So glad he had a dash cam!!
> 
> http://nyp.st/2nN7JSW
> 
> I really need to get one.


The old saying " If you get accused of it,just as soon do it" . . . comes to mind.

Has psycho princess heard of D.N.A. ?



Aztek98 said:


> Driver handled it well,


Look at his expression.
False rape accusation should be a Felony crime with mandatory jail time,followed by counciling being part of the parole conditions !


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

CelebDriver said:


> You can walk down the street recording and no one can say a thing.


Correct although some states are real bltches when it comes to recording spoken conversations, even if it's incidental. Fortunately, most states also have an exemption if you reasonably believe a felony is being committed. Filing a false police report is a felony in most states, terroristic threats definitely quality.

Just as interesting was the way Uber paid the driver a bonus. When something like this comes out they have to pretend to support drivers.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

bmore4now said:


>


That driver has the patience of a saint. I'm not sure I could've held my temper for that long.



Cableguynoe said:


> You said it yourself, if you use it is when it becomes a problem. Why would we have cameras in our vehicle? For evidence if something happens. You can't tell them that everything was recorded after the fact. It wouldn't be admissable. They need to know before. Otherwise our video is worthless. We might prove we were right, but get sued in return.


I've never been able to get a straight answer and I think it varies from state to state. And since I drive in two states I just put up a notice right above the dashcam that reads "audio/video recording in use" as a CYA. Most passengers don't say anything about it and it hasn't affected my ratings. Some passengers will ask about it and I tell them its there to protect me from false allegations and it's also a deterrent from people damaging my car. It's actually a welcome change in conversation from "how do you like driving for Uber." Not a single pax has ever had a problem with it or asked me to turn it off. The dashcam auto records over old footage, the memory card keeps about 6 weeks worth on there. I upload copies of the video to the cloud whenever there's an incident or a problematic pax. I should probably upload all the video and keep it a few years, but it's a pain to get it off the camera and onto my computer.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> True. But even without one, once it starts escalating grab your phone and start recording.


Yeah but technically she could claim something happened before the recording, a dashcam is always watching



Lyphter said:


> This is why I really hate living in a "dual consent" state. I'm afraid telling pax that they're being recorded as soon as they get in, or putting up a sign telling them so, will cause my ratings to plummet. if I have a passenger from hell and I decide to start recording for my own safety, I just have to say out loud that I've started recording and they can't sue me for violating their privacy, right?


Your ratings won't go down, most people will actually appreciate it and feel safer in your car knowing you take this seriously, and even if it doesn't say the video streams to the cloud, so a would be robber won't just take the camera after the fact. Especially when Uber brings in cash payment into the mix which they just launched in Denver. You will need a dashcam



Dback2004 said:


> That driver has the patience of a saint. I'm not sure I could've held my temper for that long.
> 
> I've never been able to get a straight answer and I think it varies from state to state. And since I drive in two states I just put up a notice right above the dashcam that reads "audio/video recording in use" as a CYA. Most passengers don't say anything about it and it hasn't affected my ratings. Some passengers will ask about it and I tell them its there to protect me from false allegations and it's also a deterrent from people damaging my car. It's actually a welcome change in conversation from "how do you like driving for Uber." Not a single pax has ever had a problem with it or asked me to turn it off. The dashcam auto records over old footage, the memory card keeps about 6 weeks worth on there. I upload copies of the video to the cloud whenever there's an incident or a problematic pax. I should probably upload all the video and keep it a few years, but it's a pain to get it off the camera and onto my computer.


It is a pain but you should download all video to an external hard drive or the cloud. You never know who might report something just to get a free ride. It could be a really nice person and suddenly you are banned bam


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

In the still shot it looks like the lady who died in the coffin and turned into a walker from the Walking Dead finale.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> That's females for you


 How about you not insult every female because of the actions of a few.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

empresstabitha said:


> How about you not insult every female because of the actions of a few.


I'll pass


----------



## Anong (Dec 27, 2016)

Gooberlifturwallet said:


> This is why I carry a shovel in the trunk and have quick access to a remote area.
> View attachment 110911


I've never seen this movie before. Seems like an essential to an Uber driver so I'm watching it right now.

Edit: So this is the movie where he goes "you talking to me" and has the mohawk?!? I've really been missing out.


----------



## BentleyK9 (Oct 12, 2015)

I provide a RIDE...A to Z.
Im NOT a Radio Shack. They want to ding my rating for not having drinks, power accessories, tooth brushes, let em...lol
In some cases I will hand them my charging cable if they need it, but very few ask.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> That's females for you


the ones I drive around act just fine but the ones I am in a relationship with like to argue with me all the time.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Kiwitrains said:


> How was that in the USA when the car was right hand drive or do you have some right hand drive cars there.


Dang. How'd that get past me. We have a few right hand drives but they are commercial vehicles such as postal, waste removal and other special vehicles. No passenger cars...So that didn't happen in the US.


----------



## Ning (Feb 22, 2017)

Kiwitrains said:


> How was that in the USA when the car was right hand drive or do you have some right hand drive cars there.


When you use the front camera of your phone, the image shows the opposite.


----------



## Kiwitrains (May 21, 2016)

Ning said:


> When you use the front camera of your phone, the image shows the opposite.


You cannot make a left hand drive car into a right hand drive car by using your phone camera.



Kiwitrains said:


> You cannot make a left hand drive car into a right hand drive car by using your phone camera.


That was a right hand drive car in that video, maybe he or somebody imported it, or it was not in the US.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Kiwitrains said:


> You cannot make a left hand drive car into a right hand drive car by using your phone camera.
> 
> That was a right hand drive car in that video, maybe he or somebody imported it, or it was not in the US.


When you record your phone makes look like the opposite side....he was in new York....

SEE AMERICA!!!!! Level headed black males aren't the problem, and as Obama show us we can actually be the solution....it's women like her who sons turn out to be ruthless killers.....and daughters turn out to be welfare queens....


----------



## Kiwitrains (May 21, 2016)

NC252 said:


> When you record your phone makes look like the opposite side....he was in new York....
> 
> SEE AMERICA!!!!! Level headed black males aren't the problem, and as Obama show us we can actually be the solution....it's women like her who sons turn out to be ruthless killers.....and daughters turn out to be welfare queens....


No it does not. Especially changing a car from left hand drive to right hand drive.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Kiwitrains said:


> No it does not. Especially changing a car from left hand drive to right hand drive.


OK it a left/right wing conspiracy to deceive the masses


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You said it yourself, if you use it is when it becomes a problem. Why would we have cameras in our vehicle? For evidence if something happens. You can't tell them that everything was recorded after the fact. It wouldn't be admissable. They need to know before. Otherwise our video is worthless. We might prove we were right, but get sued in return.
> 
> Taxi cab confessions is another good example to support that they need to know. Because of course anyone can secretly record anyone else. But HBO had to get them to consent in order to show it on TV. I guarantee you that not a single episode was shown when the people didn't sign a consent. Had they known the camera was there from the beginning, the consent wouldn't be needed.


They still use the footage when people refuse to sign a consent form. They just blur the faces. They do the same thing on Impractical Jokers. You can record anyone in your car.



Kiwitrains said:


> No it does not. Especially changing a car from left hand drive to right hand drive.


Yes it does. Look at the signs on the buildings in the video. The writing is all backwards. It happened in the USA.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Dang, they take this video down? Can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Kiwitrains (May 21, 2016)

Jagent said:


> They still use the footage when people refuse to sign a consent form. They just blur the faces. They do the same thing on Impractical Jokers. You can record anyone in your car.
> 
> Yes it does. Look at the signs on the buildings in the video. The writing is all backwards. It happened in the USA.


Yes the writing but not people and cars try it I have. The video has gone apparently does that not tell you something.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Kiwitrains said:


> Yes the writing but not people and cars try it I have. The video has gone apparently does that not tell you something.


So you think that whoever posted the video figured out how to reverse all the writing on the signs, but nothing else was reversed?....

....uhh... ok...


----------



## Kiwitrains (May 21, 2016)

Jagent said:


> So you think that whoever posted the video figured out how to reverse all the writing on the signs, but nothing else was reversed?....
> 
> ....uhh... ok...


Just try it ...uhh..ok... whatever the hell that means. I think I must be dealing with children here.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> This is not accurate. Don't post information as facts if you're just guessing.
> You DO have to tell them. They need to be aware. When you go to a store and there are cameras recording, they are in plain view. They cannot be hidden.
> If you have a camera in your car, even if it's not hidden, a pax might not notice it. If they don't notice it, then they cannot legally be recorded.
> This is why when you call any company, the recording will always tell you that your conversation might be monitored or recorded.
> ...


Even with the plain cameras at the store, the store more than likely has a sign somewhere that says video recording is happening while on the premise.



Kiwitrains said:


> You cannot make a left hand drive car into a right hand drive car by using your phone camera.
> 
> That was a right hand drive car in that video, maybe he or somebody imported it, or it was not in the US.





NC252 said:


> When you record your phone makes look like the opposite side....he was in new York....
> 
> SEE AMERICA!!!!! Level headed black males aren't the problem, and as Obama show us we can actually be the solution....it's women like her who sons turn out to be ruthless killers.....and daughters turn out to be welfare queens....





Kiwitrains said:


> No it does not. Especially changing a car from left hand drive to right hand drive.


Lol, it reverses everything, including the orientation of the driver. Rear facing cameras do this specifically because they want it to be a mirror affect, like looking into a mirror. Otherwise, it would be disorienting to our mind to move our heads left and the camera version of us moves right.


----------

